# "Clickers"....#&#@* !!!!!!!!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well, you knew the old geezer was gonna give them 'clickers' a shot, even with all the good advice I got to leave them alone..:spineyes: DIL says she wants 'em...so she's gonna get em.. Daanged mess!!!! Blew up two blanks...busted mechanism on first couple as well. You guys were right..the retractor mechanism is a piece of cheap plastic krap...but with a little stubborness, I finally figured out how to get one together and working...

Pix is of first three 'working' models..even though I skrewed up the acrylic top of the pink one on the right.. The middle one is my pride and joy..."The Gemini".. he11 to put together since they didn't send assembly instruction sheet, but I 'got-er-done'..as they say.. It did turn out pretty nice..but I ain't gonna make a career out of them thangs..:spineyes: 

Back to my "Biggies" ...Gawd, them things are beautiful...specially with Bill's burl that he is so nuts about..

Enjoy...... The Whupped Ol' Phart...:headknock


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Those look nice Jim...I knew you could do it!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

"The Gemini" LOL When I started getting all the mags for different places, I caught my wife looking in one LOL She said, how pretty...I want you to make one. I said Ok (man I was feeling I could make anything LOL just starting out) So I did my research and was going to order...then everything I read was about how hard/bad they were. My wife did not get one..LOL I had to make her a lot of special pens to make up for it..........and tear out that section of the mags LOL

But your looks good. I'm glad you got some going. I just feel I need to delete this thread....just in case my wife ever see's it can be done LOL j/k


You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later. I guess I will just have to get you next round


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, Bill...haul in yore Bride and she gets the pick of the litter..:wink: Been out in the shop this AM fooling around with them Geminis...and they ain't really too tough after the first one..lol.. Pix shows left pen with the b/w ebony I did yesterday, next is a beautiful maple burl..and third is done with pink ivory wood.. just some stuff I had on hand.. Sent off for a few more kits and some swirly acrylic blanks that I think would look better on 'em than wood..We shall see.. Clicked them all in and out about a dozen times and they just 'keep on clickin' as the Energizer bunny says...mebbe I got it figured out....:tongue: 

No kidding...let Wifey pick...or I'm just gonna send her a 'selection'..after I whup out at few of the acrylics.. Might just get you a 'kitchen pass' and you don't have to fool with making 'em.... Besides...I OWE you.....DIL can just stand in line for her choices this Christmas...:tongue:


----------

